

Interested in service which creates automated tests in few minutes? - michalillich
http://testomato.com/rxcy1

======
jimktrains2
There are no details. What kind of tests? What languages? What is even being
tested?

Also, without telling me anything you then expect me to tell other people
about you. What am I suppose to say: here's something someone said might be
interesting once we find out what it is, but to find out what it is you have
to tell other people it might be interesting as well?

------
michalillich
Hello - we are in a phase of project when we gather feedback and are preparing
initial prototype. We'll send details to the people who expressed an interest
(submitted the e-mail).

I understand that you might not want to tell other people unless you know more
details. I respect that. We'll share details with you as soon as we have
something ready.

------
wccrawford
Without any details it sounds like vaporware.

